# New Rider



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, the best thing for your snowboarding....move to the mtns.


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome, the best thing for your snowboarding....move to the mtns.


I reckon that's in my near future. I went to Salt lake City in February, seemed to be mostly skiers there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Move to to a rider friendly hill, like Baker....still a majority of skiers but riders are respected. Thing is the majority of skiers are slow and turny...just blast past them.


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't blast by many just yet. 

I went to Stevens Pass over Christmas


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Welcome, soon you gonna want to the mountains so you can ride as much as possible.


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Welcome, soon you gonna want to the mountains so you can ride as much as possible.


You're not wrong. I suck right now, and need some direction. The site won't let me post a video link.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

leeroy996 said:


> You're not wrong. I suck right now, and need some direction. The site won't let me post a video link.


Here is your video
I think you are doing pretty good. Need a bit more low and dynamic.


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

toe side turns feel really unnatural at times. Like I really have to hop the back of the board around rather than follow a carved arc.
I'm wondering if I over commit too much upper body on the heel side making to hard to get to get over the board to the toe side.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

leeroy996 said:


> toe side turns feel really unnatural at times. Like I really have to hop the back of the board around rather than follow a carved arc.
> I'm wondering if I over commit too much upper body on the heel side making to hard to get to get over the board to the toe side.


Just need to ride more.
You are now just ruddering the back leg to turn. Soon you are gonna be using the front let to turn.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

leeroy996 said:


> toe side turns feel really unnatural at times. Like I really have to hop the back of the board around rather than follow a carved arc.
> I'm wondering if I over commit too much upper body on the heel side making to hard to get to get over the board to the toe side.


Are you trying to bend your back to turn? Ie are you bending in to the turn instead of leaning into it ie pushing your knees out?


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Are you trying to bend your back to turn? Ie are you bending in to the turn instead of leaning into it ie pushing your knees out?


I thought I had replied. Yes, I think you are right or for sure when I have trouble.


----------

